# Interior Designers



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Anyone know any that do bars - esp American/sports themed ones?


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

iam an Architect engineer designer exterior and interior i can help you if you want


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I'll drop you a PM for what I'm looking for buddy, do you work for a practise here?


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

no for money


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Anyone know any that do bars - esp American/sports themed ones?


Do people really "design" american sports bars - I thought you just got Budweiser & Coors to throw up in a room and add some Flat Screens?

God I fancy a night in one, cold beer (wrong but right when you're thirsty) buffalo wings and a sport I know nothing about on the TV but know I will be cheering along to later...... When you opening?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ahhh... I too fancy a night in one! 

Is there any wing places here??? I could go for a Buffalo Wild Wings night out!

Its not hard Andy, just throw up some signs, put in a pool table or two, darts always a good thing, few tvs... Then get a hot girl in a tight number serving up cold beer. (Really, is that so different from a uk bar??)


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Amen - Dallas style super hot ones with bleu cheese sauce - god bless southern food! Where's Paula Deen when you need her?


----------



## colbar (Mar 3, 2010)

*Designers*



Andy Capp said:


> Anyone know any that do bars - esp American/sports themed ones?


Give me a bell have a Design company with plenty of experience in this field.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

That'll be difficult colbar until you post 5 times - then i can send you a pm!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> That'll be difficult colbar until you post 5 times - then i can send you a pm!


This lot are on Dubizzle

::LIVEWEL GROUP::


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Ahhh... I too fancy a night in one!
> 
> Is there any wing places here??? I could go for a Buffalo Wild Wings night out!
> 
> Its not hard Andy, just throw up some signs, put in a pool table or two, darts always a good thing, few tvs... Then get a hot girl in a tight number serving up cold beer. (Really, is that so different from a uk bar??)


Have to do beer in jugs!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

sbp said:


> have to do beer in jugs!!


pmsl!!!!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> pmsl!!!!


IN jugs Andy, IN them, not poured over them.................................


----------



## colbar (Mar 3, 2010)

Best get posting then....


----------

